# Newbie



## westcoTT (Aug 30, 2009)

Hi everyone.

I have just become an official member following a visit to ADI today, however I have been registered online for a little while now.

I have only had my TT for about 2 months now but I am no stranger to Audi's. Myself and my girlfriend own 3 Audi's between us and we have had a number of previous Audi's and VW's.

We have both been bitten by the trackday bug and will be converting our Audi 80 16v to use on the track.

We look forward to doing some spirited driving at future Audi track day meets but I guess however the TT will be a more common sight at future events.

My TT is my daily drive to and from work and as stated before this arrived a couple of months ago. It is not quite in the same league as some of the club cars, certinaly the ones we saw today gave good inspiration. I am hoping to get mine close with future re-maps, turbo upgrades, exterior styling and exhausts.

Oh yes, I believe that it is customary to add a picture of the car so here it is.......


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome I take it you joined the TTOC at ADI


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Welcome to the forum. 8)


----------



## crapgolf (Jul 12, 2009)

tts a good choice wecome..
R.


----------



## TTitan (May 11, 2007)

welcome and hold onto your wallet

Jim


----------



## TT_RS (Jul 10, 2009)

Nice to have you on board, Welcome. I have just had a remap stage 1 to 274bhp from custom-code. Really has made a massive difference and so has the INSURANCE. . reassuringly EXPENSIVE


----------

